# Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??



## SpecialCases (30. Januar 2015)

*Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Hallo Leute. 

Habe mir die Tage einen Gaming PC bei CSL-Computer bestellt. Eigenbau hätte mich auch interessiert, Aufbau wäre kein Problem gewesen, aber Abstimmung der Komponenten, auch bezüglich der Taktungen war mir doch noch etwas zu wage. 

Naja habe mich dann für das Basis Model CSL Speed H4820 (Core i7) entschieden und da eine paar Optionen angepasst. 

Mit Anpassung sieht das dann wie folgt aus: (€ 930)

ATX Gehäuse CSL 8008 EMV
MB ASUS Z97-K
NetzteilFortron 400W
Intel Core i7 4790K 4x4.0GHz
Kühlung Boxed (bis95W)
Palit Geforce GTX 960 OC Edition
8 GB DDR3 1600MHz Elixir (1x8)
1000 GB SATA III Marken Festplatte
DVD-Brenner 24x Multi Format DL
Cardreader mit USB3.0
24 Monate Garantie
ohne OS

Wollte eben einen starken Prozessor mit Übertaktungsoption, GraKa kann ich in 1-2 Jahren was aktuell Brachiales holen. 
Hab aber trotzdem ein ungutes Gefühl. Hätte vielleicht lieber eine kleinere CPU genommen und dafür gleich ne Psycho-GraKa. 
Vielleicht kann mir einer ein Statement zu dem Sytem geben. 
System ist noch nicht geliefert, wäre im schlimmsten Fall noch Änderung möglich. 

Zocke zur Zeit Dragon Age Inquisition auf einem i5 2500 4x3.3GHz, 8GB RAM und einer GTX 460 OC. 
Nutze einen 23" Monitor in 1080p. 

Ich hoffe es hat jemand Zeit und Lust mir zu helfen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Da du einen i5 2500 hast reicht ne neue Graka (und evtl Netzteil) für flüssiges Gamingvergnügen.

Das System, naja. Graka geht, langsamer RAM (und nur ein Riegel), etwas schwaches Netzteil, Gehäuse so lala, keine SSD.. Boxed Kühler für nen i7k. [emoji23]


----------



## BloodyAngel (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Wieso nur hast du getan... was du da getan hast... wieso nur ....  

Ich weiß ab und an juckt es vielleicht mal oder man hat sonst was für Gründe... aber für das Geld hättest du dir hier in aller Ruhe bessere Leistung pro Euro zusammen stellen können... 

Das Gehäuse tut mir weh... die Ram und Netzteil Auswahl ist auch nicht gerade gut für die Periode! Bei dem Budget nicht mal eine kleine 128 GB SSD für das System?! 

Boxed Kühler auf nem I7 K ??? Joa damit übertaktet man auch gern  

Im großen und ganzen muss ich wirklich stark erschaudern... und dies ist keine positive Erpelpelle soviel ist mal klar... ! 

Lass Dir hier helfen... ich würd ja ... aber grad tut es zuuuu doll weh wat ikk hier seh


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Keine China-Katastrophe, aber auch nicht unbedingt optimal.  Eine 960 bei fast 1000€ Budget?  Ich weiß nicht ...


----------



## SpecialCases (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

der i5 2500 ist schlecht aufrüstbar. sehr kleines mb. größer als gtx 460 passt nicht und wenig steckplätze. auch kein platz für ne gescheite soundkarte. ist eigentlich ein office rechner. 
will auf jeden fall einen neuen mit mehr Aufrüstmöglichkeiten. 
naja kühlung ist ja kein ding nachzurüsten. 
aber so für ein oder zwei jahre käm ich doch damit klar, oder?


----------



## SpecialCases (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

naja noch kann ich zurück...
was ist denn mit dem mb, ASUS Z97-K?


----------



## Lowwithknowhow (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

4790k und ne 960 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDĎDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## SpecialCases (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ok. tun wir mal so, als hät ich das ding nicht bestellt. (könnte ich ja noch revidieren)

was ist mit dem MB ASUS Z97-K?
brauche viel USB ports und auch pci für sound


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Der i5 ist super aufrüstbar, das Mainboard.. kann sein, die Länge wird eigentlich nur durch das Case begrenzt. 

Ich würde das Ding stornieren und in nen Eigenbau investieren. 

1 x Crucial M550 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

Knapp 1000€.


----------



## BloodyAngel (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

sag uns doch mal genau was du mit dem Rechner alles so vor hast?! 

grundlegend findest du zu dem Thema ja auch nen Fragenkatalog hier im Forum.... und wieviel sind für dich denn "viele USB Ports"? Und welch Standard sollten diese denn haben? 

gegen eine Soundkarte spricht sicher nichts keine Sorge da findet sich schon was brauchbares mit passendem Steckplatz  aber auch da fragt sich... was du genau brauchst anschließen / befeuern willst ^^ 

je mehr Details du raus rückst umso passgenauer kann Dir hier geholfen werden! Und du verballerst dein Geld nicht in "Käsekonfigs" ^^


----------



## BloodyAngel (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

@Rapante zeigt die richtige Richtung!


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



SpecialCases schrieb:


> der i5 2500 ist schlecht aufrüstbar. sehr kleines mb. größer als gtx 460 passt nicht und wenig steckplätze. auch kein platz für ne gescheite soundkarte. ist eigentlich ein office rechner.
> will auf jeden fall einen neuen mit mehr Aufrüstmöglichkeiten.
> naja kühlung ist ja kein ding nachzurüsten.
> aber so für ein oder zwei jahre käm ich doch damit klar, oder?



Ganz ehrlich: mach von deinem 14-tägigen Widerrufs-/Rückgaberecht gebrauch. 

Begründung:

Einen i5-2500 kann man sowieso nicht "aufrüsten". Wenn es die übertaktbare Version wäre (die mit dem K hintendran), dann könnte man ihn übertakten. Aber das ist gar nicht notwendig, dein i5-2500 ist immernoch ausreichend für alles, wofür hier auch heute noch die aktuellen, kleinen i5er (wie der i5-4460) empfohlen werden 
Was meinst du mit "sehr kleines mb. größer als gtx 460 passt nicht und wenig steckplätze."? Welches Mainboard ist es? In welcher Hinsicht passt deiner Meinung nach nichts "größer als gtx 460"? Meinst du von der Länge der GraKa her? Wie lang ist deine GTX 460 denn? Und wäre da nicht das Gehäuse der eigentliche limitierende, aber einfach austauschbare Faktor? Wofür brauchst du eine Soundkarte? Die ist nur notwendig wenn du ein echt richtig hochwertiges Soundsystem dazu hast. Was verstehst du unter "mehr Aufrüstmöglichkeiten" vor dem Hintergrund meiner bisherigen Fragen?

Das System, das du dir bestellt hast, ist vollkommen unausgewogen. Da wurde ein Top-Prozessor reingeknallt, weil das beeindruckend wirkt. Ohne einen besseren Kühler und mit einem vielleicht nicht katastrophalen, aber auch nicht grade hochwertigen Netzteil, kannst du dessen wahre Stärke (das massive Übertakten) aber kaum vernünftig ausnutzen. Wahrscheinlich das billigste und am schlechtesten ausgestattete ASUS MB, sogar ohne angegebene Bezeichnung. Ein Cardreader, den nahezu niemand braucht (zumindest kenne ich nahezu niemanden). Eine überteuerte und im Vergleich zur CPU viel zu schwache Grafikkarte. Die ist nur da drin, weil das das aktuellste Produkt von NVidia ist und ganz doll vermarktet wird im Moment. Eben für solche Nepp-Angebote. Nicht näher bezeichnete und vermutlich billigste Festplatte und Laufwerk. Vermutlich überteuertes Betriebssystem. Langsamer Arbeitsspeicher.

Storniere den Auftrag, und für 900€ + 30€ Zusammenbau beim Hardwareversand (oder Hilfe von einem der hilfsbereiten Forumsmitglieder, die vielleicht in deiner Nähe wohnen), kriegst du ein gutes System hier zusammengestellt, das keine Kundenverarsche ist. Ganz ehrlich, das System ist ein ganz schlimmes Beispiel dafür, wie Hardwarehändler ahnungslose Kunden über den Tisch ziehen in dem sie mit ein paar bekannten Namen und beeindruckenden Zahlen winken, in Wirklichkeit aber überwiegend überteuerten Schrott in unsinnigen Zusammenstellungen verkaufen.

Bitte entschuldige diesen kleinen Ausbruch, bei dem indirekt ja auch du dein Fett weggekriegt hast. Ich meine, es ist ja klar, dass nicht jeder Mensch, der gerne einen Computer benutzt, sich damit auskennt oder Lust hat sich damit zu beschäftigen. Und das nutzen solche Läden einfach eiskalt aus.

Also noch einmal, aus tiefstem Zocker-Herzen und mit tiefster Zocker-Solidarität gesprochen: storniere den Auftrag oder mach vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch. Die Leute hier schreiben dir eine Zusammenstellung, die sich wirklich lohnt...


----------



## SpecialCases (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ich zock gerne rollenspiele, aktuell DA:I, auch rennspiele NFS, auch ma gta5. ansonsten bisschen musik machen mit Magix und videobearbeitung, konvertierung etc. 
will was zukunftssicheres. 
usb eben für normale peripheriegeräte (Drucker, Scanner,...) , dann auch für externe platten usb 3.0 / 2.0. ansonsten gamepad, lenkrad. möchte halt alles nutzen können ohne stress. 
mb mit vielen pcie slots für eventuell wlan, tv ....
grafik hätt ich schon gern ne geforce gtx (aus erfahrung gut), cpu dachte ich an i7, mit dem ich erst mal ruhe hätte.  
habe noch ne sb audigy 2 zs, die reicht mir, ist aber glaub ich pci .


----------



## SpecialCases (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

naja, dann werd ich das erst ma stornieren und mich mit der liste von rapante auseinandersetzen. 
hatte das irgendwie schon im gefühl, dass das ne mogelpackung ist. 
erst mal danke für die hilfe und eure ehrlichen meinungen. 
schreibe die tage noch ma, wenn ich was erreicht hab.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Das H97 Pro4 hat so ziemlich die gleichen Anschlüsse wie das Asus, 6 externe usb Ports sind eigentlich eh Standard, sowie mind. 4 interne. 

WLAN nicht per Karte, wenn dann Stick, aber Kabel ist immer besser. 

Es gibt keine objektiven Gründe für die Gtx 970, AMD hat P/L einfach die Nase vorne. Und was bringt dir jetzt eine Mittelklassekarte, die du dann bald wieder rauswirfst? 

Der Xeon ist im Grunde ein i7, nur nicht übertaktbar.


----------



## SpecialCases (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ärgert mich jetzt nur, dass ich das ding zurückschicken muss. war auch per vorkasse. muss ich auch erst auf die kohle warten. 
und die teile von deiner liste müsste ich mir alles einzeln bestellen, oder? 
und dann noch kabel und alles...


----------



## SpecialCases (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

und die 8 gb ram als 2x4?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bei der Zusammenstellung sind genug Kabel dabei, da brauchst du nichts weiter.

Ja, sind 2*4 GB.


----------



## SpecialCases (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

weisst du wo ich die teile am besten kaufen oder muss ich alles einzeln mit bestem preis suchen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bei mindfactory müsste so gut wie alles lieferbar sein. Die SSD evtl nicht, MX100 wäre die Alternative.


----------



## SpecialCases (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

brauch noch ne gute SATA III 1TB anstatt der SSD.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Seagate Barracuda, aber ich würde nicht mehr auf ne SSD verzichten wollen und eher ne HDD nachkaufen.

Du kannst auch die normale Sapphire Tri-X nehmen, die ist günstiger.


----------



## SpecialCases (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)


----------



## SpecialCases (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

mit der normalen radeon, der seagate statt ssd bin ich da bei knapp 900


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ziemlich genau 900€, ja. 

Dazu noch ne kleine SSD:
Crucial M550 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und du bist nur 30€ über der CSL Konfig, aber wesentlich besser aufgestellt.


----------



## SpecialCases (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ja das hört sich echt alles viel besser an. werd ich wohl so machen, wenn ich die kohle wieder hab. 
prozessor hätte ich gern noch etwas mehr gehabt. aber naja...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Den Xeon kriegst du die nächsten Jahre auch nicht an seine Grenzen, selbst ein i5 würde fürs zocken locker reichen.


----------



## DeepXtreme (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Meine NT-Kalkulation sieht für die R9-290 (TDP >250W) noch immer eine Empfehlung von 550-600W vor, 500W der GTX970
Der PSU-Calc ist dabei gnädig mit 230W für die 290er (ohne OC)- T'HW misst auch die vertetbaren 255W für Peak-Consumation
An der Speisung zu geizen ist nicht nachvollziehbar. In Peaks unterversorgt kann es schnell mal zu abnormem Verhalten führen.
Einem Bulldozer gäbe man auch nicht  Käfer-Motorisierung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Dann haut deine Kalkulation eben nicht hin. Bis zu 440W auf den Graka Rails reichen gerade so. 

Zumal das E10 genau auf solche Peaks (die bei der Gtx 970 übrigens heftiger sind) ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Das 500er E10 langweilt sich bei dieser Konfiguration.


----------



## DeepXtreme (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Wie will man "dies" widerlegen? Durchschnitt 250W, Peaks 330W

Es wird Kaltstart berechnet, nicht mit EMG am laufenden System bei bereits geladenen, in Messungen nicht berücksichtigten Kondensatoren! EMG-Zahlen sind Mittelwerte....
Das NT _hat sich_ in Spielelast zw. 65-80% zu "langweilen" (arbeiten), es soll nicht den Durchschnittswert bei 100% Last tragen. Jede Last über 100% entzieht sich Normierungen, heftig auftretendes Ripple&Noise schädigt das NT, der Verschleiss wird unberechenbar.
 Kurz und bündig: 
CPU - 70-80W
Mobo H97 - 50W
GPU - 250W plus OC 20-50W
Laufwerke je 1x HDD/ODD/SSD - 50W
Ramsch RAM, Lüfter, USB usw.. plus Reserve - 50W
Summe 500W
plus 10% Elko-Verschleiss
= >550W


Wer auf Spielelast 100% auslegt, darf man fragen, weshalb nicht auf Last "Lesen/Surfen" 100% oder Spiel WoW bei 1x AA/AF? crazy!
Ein AKW für eine Stadt wird auch nicht für Nachtstunden berechnet, sondern mindestens für alle erdenklichen Szenarien plus Reserve.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Die Peak Werte sind völlig Wayne.
Keine Ahnung wieso die sich jetzt alle so darauf versteifen.
Und wieso brauchen Laufwerke 50 Watt? Das musst du mir mal erklären.
Eine SSD braucht 3 Watt. Eine Festplatte 8 Watt und ein Laufwerk nichts.
RAM braucht auch 50 Watt? Starker RAM kann ich da nur sagen.
Lüfter brauchen übrigens auch nur 3-4 Watt.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Wie will man "dies" widerlegen? Durchschnitt 250W, Peaks 330W
> 
> Es wird Kaltstart berechnet, nicht mit EMG am laufenden System bei bereits geladenen, in Messungen nicht berücksichtigten Kondensatoren! EMG-Zahlen sind Mittelwerte....
> Das NT _hat sich_ in Spielelast zw. 65-80% zu "langweilen" (arbeiten), es soll nicht den Durchschnittswert bei 100% Last tragen. Jede Last über 100% entzieht sich Normierungen, heftig auftretendes Ripple&Noise schädigt das NT, der Verschleiss wird unberechenbar.
> ...


Also die 10% Reserve kannst du dir sparen,  in der Kalkulation hast du bereits einige Reserven drin.  500W reichen da.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Wie will man "dies" widerlegen? Durchschnitt 250W, Peaks 330W
> 
> Es wird Kaltstart berechnet, nicht mit EMG am laufenden System bei bereits geladenen, in Messungen nicht berücksichtigten Kondensatoren! EMG-Zahlen sind Mittelwerte....
> Das NT _hat sich_ in Spielelast zw. 65-80% zu "langweilen" (arbeiten), es soll nicht den Durchschnittswert bei 100% Last tragen. Jede Last über 100% entzieht sich Normierungen, heftig auftretendes Ripple&Noise schädigt das NT, der Verschleiss wird unberechenbar.
> ...


Vollkommener Schwachsinn was du faselst. Guck dir mal das ganze Testsystem an bei CB Tests, TH auch...  Das sind meist heftig getaktete Sandy Sechskerner und das System braucht 350-400 Watt maximal. Bei einer normalen CPU (i5 4670k in dem Falle, den ich las) eine gut getaktete R9 290x 290 Watt das ganze System. Ein E10 500 schafft das mit links, während es Geige spielt und Kaffee kocht 
MfG Dreiradsimulator 
Ps: einfach mal nach solchen Tests kugeln, findest sicher mindestens 3-4 seriöse Seiten


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Es wird Kaltstart berechnet, nicht mit EMG am laufenden System bei bereits geladenen



Beim Kaltstart braucht die Grafikkarte aber keine 250 Watt.
Das ist doch Unsinn. Merkst du das nicht?


----------



## DeepXtreme (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

@Threshold, beweise diese Aussage. Einschaltlasten sind kleinste Zeiteinheiten, kein Fliessstrom.

@Dreiradsimulator, lies nochmals meinen Beitrag. CB misst am laufenden System. Dieser Verbrauch zahlst du mit Stromrechnung. Einschaltlast sind Maximalwerte in Explosionszeitmessung, Verbrauchswerte ist nur die Strömung im Ausgleichsbecken.  Beworbener HDD/ODD-Verbrauch hat nichts mit dessen Einschaltstrom zu tun. Lies Datenblätter zum Einschaltstrom >2A

 @Strike7, Zitat (Ausnahmsweise ohne Quelle, darfst mal selbst googlen)


> _Elektrolytkondensator, die Lebensdauer ist stark davon abhängig was mit ihm gemacht worden ist. Wurde er bei Entwicklung der Schaltung schon mit wenig elektrischen Stress (Ripplestrom) beaufschlagt, so wirkt sich das positiv auf die Lebensadauer, da er sich weniger von innen heraus aufheizt (P=Iripple²*ESR). Zweiter, noch wichtigerer Stressfaktor ist die Umgebungstemperatur selbst, arme arme Kondensatoren, die schon per Design mit 60 oder 70°C Umgebung leben müssen. Schon mal geguckt wie dicht bei manchen Verstärkern aus Platzgründen die Heizung "Endstufenkühlkörper" beim Netzteilelko sitzt, das alles sind Beispiele, die die Lebensdauer reduzieren können. Kurzum, die entstehende Umgebungstemperatur + Eigenaufheizung durch elektrische Verluste ist ein wichtiges Maß. _



Geht man regelmässig in Überlast ausserhalb von Normierungen, zwingt man ihn heiss zu werden, reduziert sich die Lebenserwartung beträchtlich.
Ein Fass hat gross genug für die Wüstendurchquerung zu sein. Es darf auch Reserven haben, denn Widrigkeiten sollten berücksichtigt  werden. 

Sparen ist durchaus kein Verbrechen, aber hier setzt ihr auf das falsche Pferd.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> @Threshold, beweise diese Aussage. Einschaltlasten sind kleinste Zeiteinheiten, kein Fliessstrom.



Beweise?
Kauf dir ein Messgerät. Schau auf das Display. Beweis fertig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ich hab ein Leistungsschätzeisen bei meinem Game PC permanent drin.

Und da ist es selbst mit 2 'normalen' 7970ern schwer, 450W zu erreichen. Mit Framelimiter und/oder Vsync on bin ich meist bei um die 350W maximal...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ja und? Unter absoluter Volllast reicht das E10 super aus. Apropo heiss: die meisten Kondensatoren sind für deutlich über 100 Grad ausgelegt. @Thres Naja einfach ignorieren. Irgendwann macht es ihm keinen Spass mehr, Quark zu erzählen. 
De facto : das E10 500 reicht. Punkt. Da kannst du sagen was du willst. Ich wette mit dir, wenn ich meine R9 280 0,125 Volt hochvolten würde würde das E10 das locker schaffen. Und das dürfte deutlich mehr sein als deine Einschaltlast mit einer R9 290. So ein Netzteil sollte man sowieso alle 5 Jahre auswechseln


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Geht man regelmässig in Überlast ausserhalb von Normierungen, zwingt man ihn heiss zu werden, reduziert sich die Lebenserwartung beträchtlich.



Erkläre mir mal wie man mit einer Single GPU Konfiguration und einem E10 500 Watt regelmäßig in den Überlastbereich kommt?
Würde mich echt mal interessieren denn wenn ich sowas zusammenbaue und schaue dann liegt selbst mit einer R9 290X selten mehr als 350 Watt an.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ist das E10 von 500 bis 800W bis auf die Absicherung nicht eh baugleich?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ist das E10 von 500 bis 800W bis auf die Absicherung nicht eh baugleich?


Wäre durchaus möglich, da man es nicht für CF nicht empfiehlt


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ist das E10 von 500 bis 800W bis auf die Absicherung nicht eh baugleich?



Sind schon anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das 500 Watt Modell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 800 Watt Modell.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Und welchem ähneln 600 und 700? Das 400er ist ja quasi ein 500er.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Was fragst du mich?  
Hol dir alle und bau sie auseinander.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Hätte ja sein können dass du das weisst. 

Das 600er sieht dem 500er sehr ähnlich und das 700er dem 800er.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Das 500er kenne ich sehr intim.  
Wir hatten eine schöne Zeit. 

Die anderen kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## DeepXtreme (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Threshold schrieb:


> Beweise?
> Kauf dir ein Messgerät. Schau auf das Display. Beweis fertig.


Es gibt nichts zu messen, begreif doch mal, leg das EMG in den Safe und wirf den Schlüssel in den Ganges.
Herstellerangaben summieren, bestenfalls Einzelkomponenten, nur so gehts.

Ihr alle (Ausnahmen sind entschuldigt) seid immer auf den Blick auf das EMG fixiert, richtig gehend konditioniert. Augenbinde aufsetzen, Kopf einschalten!
Forengeschwätz, was ihr hier macht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts zu messen, begreif doch mal, leg das EMG in den Safe und wirf den Schlüssel in den Ganges.
> Herstellerangaben summieren, bestenfalls Einzelkomponenten, nur so gehts.
> 
> Ihr alle (Ausnahmen sind entschuldigt) seid immer auf den Blick auf das EMG fixiert, richtig gehend konditioniert. Augenbinde aufsetzen, Kopf einschalten!
> Forengeschwätz, was ihr hier macht.



Ja klar und du machst hier einen auf Profi. Unser Forengeschwätz ist wenigstens halbwegs nützlich im Gegensatz zu deinem Quark. Du empfiehlst überdimensionierten Netzteile und in deiner Vergangenheit hast finden hier kaum sinnvolle Beiträge. Willst du das wir hier 700 Watt Netzteile empfehlen?


----------



## poiu (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Wie will man "dies" widerlegen? Durchschnitt 250W, Peaks 330W
> 
> Es wird Kaltstart berechnet, nicht mit EMG am laufenden System bei bereits geladenen, in Messungen nicht berücksichtigten Kondensatoren! EMG-Zahlen sind Mittelwerte....
> Das NT _hat sich_ in Spielelast zw. 65-80% zu "langweilen" (arbeiten), es soll nicht den Durchschnittswert bei 100% Last tragen. Jede Last über 100% entzieht sich Normierungen, heftig auftretendes Ripple&Noise schädigt das NT, der Verschleiss wird unberechenbar.
> ...



LOCH in Bauch  lach, HDD haben einen hohen Einschalten der rest ist nenn Witz, deshalb müssen duzend und mehr HDDs nicht auf einmal sondern der reihe nach eingeschaltet werden. Sonst mal eine Amperezange an SATA klemmen udn messen, ist kinderleicht, zeig mir wie ne HDD 10A auf 5V oder so zieht, das will ich sehen!

GPU 250W LOL also wenn du mal die Stecker zählst 2x6PIn = 2x75W + 75W über PCIe, der PCIe wird aber kaum belastet jedenfalls nicht viel

und wir sprechen von denn Maximal Load der Kabel, ok eine 295er genehmigt sich gg mehr  aber die anderen Karten dümpeln vor sich her 

hier guckst du
Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom im Test - Verbrauch/Performance per Watt (6/9)


Lüfter 50W Moment : 12V Power Lüfter 0,3A => ~ 3,6W Pro lüfter, du hast 14 Power Lüfter drinnen, man  den nPC will ich nicht hören 



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Forengeschwätz, was ihr hier macht.



Korrekt gute selbst Analyse !


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Freunde, Freunde.. immer mit der Ruhe. Er ist ein Panda, er braucht eine Weile, um das zu verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe übrigens gerade mal mein E10 500W gefragt.. es meint, es muss bei den Kaltstarts von 4690K und 290 Vapor-X  ganz schön schwitzen. Habe es zur Beruhigung ein wenig getätschelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeepXtreme (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung, wenn man keine Argumente hat. 700W habe ich nie für Single-GPU empfohlen, solche Verleumdungsversuche müssen belegt werden.
Schaut mal über euren eigenen Horizont hinaus und versteht gelesenes, nicht nur was man sehen will.

Auf eure NT-Kaufempfehlungen sollten die Hersteller gar keine Garantie gewähren. Drei Dinge braucht der PC: CPU-GPU-NT plus was ihr sonst noch kennt.

Ich hoffe, dass das Intermezzo dem TE hilfreich war.

cyl


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

also wenn ich mir rapantes laufendes system so ansehe und mit dem vergleiche was er mir empfohlen hat, denke ich dass ich da sehr gut beraten wurde. hab mir ma tests aller komponenten angeschaut und bin hellauf begeistert. 
vor allem von der r9 290 tri-x oc. 
nur bei dem gehäuse "nanoxia deep silence 3" bei MIX-Comp. steht "ohne HDD Käfig" !? muss ich den extra besorgen für die festplatte? 

ps. hab eine seagate barracuda 1TB hinzugefügt


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ach ja rapante wollte ich noch fragen: das OS kommt ja auf die ssd. wäre es dann sinnvoll leistungshungrige spiele auch da zu installieren. das macht ja an der ingame-performance nix aus, nur an den ladezeiten, oder?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch noch einen guten & günstigen cardreader empfehlen. brauche eigentlich nur für SD & microSD und 1x USB 3.0 wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das "ohne HDD-Käfig" bezieht sich wohl auf die Innengröße, siehe Link. HDDs kriegst du genug unter. 
Jap, Windows & Spiele auf die SSD. In-game merkt man eher wenig davon, der Hauptteil ist ja im RAM. Aber gerade die Ladezeiten in den RAM profitieren enorm.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts zu messen, begreif doch mal, leg das EMG in den Safe und wirf den Schlüssel in den Ganges.
> Herstellerangaben summieren, bestenfalls Einzelkomponenten, nur so gehts.



Ich weiß was die Hersteller machen.
Ich hatte schon mit dem BeQuiet Staff darüber geredet dass deren Netzteilrechner teilweise sinnfreie Ergebnisse ausspuckt, was aber einzig an der Anzahl der Laufwerke liegt.
Die Rechnen mit 30 Watt pro Laufwerk und zwar nicht nur Festplatten sondern auch SSDs und optische Laufwerke.
Eine SSD braucht keine 30 Watt. Weder beim Start noch beim laufenden Betrieb.

Und das ist eben Quatsch.
Beim Systemstart ist es Wumpe was CPU und GPU machen da die nicht auf Max Last anlaufen. Peak Werte sind Wumpe.
Es wird völlig übertrieben was das angeht.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung, wenn man keine Argumente hat. 700W habe ich nie für Single-GPU empfohlen, solche Verleumdungsversuche müssen belegt werden.



Du redest von mindestens 550 Watt. Besser mehr.
Und das ist eben Quatsch. Selbst 450 Watt würden hier problemlos reichen.


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

oh ich seh gerade, dass das von der größe der graka abhängt. die r9 290 tri-x ist 400 lang. steht grakas nur bis 345...?


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Was ist mit 400?


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

war @ whoosaa


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Wo ist die 400mm lang? Ich seh 305..


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ich will mal eine Grafikkarte sehen die 40cm lang ist.


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ja stimmt hast recht. nur bei amazon wird die mit 400mm angegeben. 
komisch


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Wir schauen auch nicht bei Amazon nach, sondern immer bei Geizhals Deutschland! Mensch..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

@DeepXtreme: Schau dir mal Bilder vom Innenleben des 500er und 600er E10 an. Ich hab nichtmal nen winzigen Cap gefunden der anders wäre, also erklär uns mal warum das 600W Modell besser wäre? 

Auf meine 512GB SSD kommt alles, hab noch 2 HDDs als Datengrab verbaut die fast immer abgeschaltet sind. 

Ich würde wohl den Card Reader nehmen, usb 3 hat das Gehäuse schon 2:
DeLOCK 57in1 Cardreader, USB 2.0 (91674) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Braucht er dann nicht noch sowas?

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Zoll-extern-in-1x-525-Zoll-extern::27694.html


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ist beim Nanoxia alles dabei, 3.5" Einbaurahmen und Blende. Beim Fractal nicht?


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Mmh.. da fragst mich was. Müsste nochmal checken, aber afair nicht.


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

jungs, was is jetzt mit dem nt 500w oder mehr? 
und den card reader hät ich gerne mit usb 3.0, weil der dann front wär...
...für schnell-F.....-transfers


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



SpecialCases schrieb:


> jungs, was is jetzt mit dem nt 500w oder mehr?



Die absolute Mehrheit sagt, dass 500 Watt reicht und du fragst immer noch nach?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Was mich an usb 3 card readern stört ist dass dann die usb 3 Slots des Gehäuses nicht genutzt werden können bzw. nur mit usb 2 Adapter:
USB 2.0 zu 3.0 Adapterkabel intern, USB 2.0 Mainboard auf USB 3.0 intern, 0,15m (Computer) - kab24.de


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Einfach ein Mainboard kaufen das zwei USB 3 Header hat.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Was nur auf Z Boards ab etwa 100€ zutrifft.^^


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

@ Threshold - naja kollech, vielleicht kannst du dir auch vorstellen, dass es menschen gibt, die sich nicht bis ins kleinste detail mit allem auskennen und sich hier und da unsicher sind....
....sonst hätt ich ja auch nicht gefragt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Deswegen immer zuerst nach der Ausstattung schauen und danach nach dem Chipsatz.
Wer sich neben den USB 3 Ports am Case noch einen Card Reader mit USB 3 einbauen will, muss sich im Klaren sein, dass er dafür zwei USB 3 Header braucht.
Und da wären wir dann wieder mal dabei den unterschiedlichen Chipsätzen.
Ich persönlich halte das für komplett überflüssig. Auch im Mainstream Bereich reicht ein Chipsatz aus. Bei Sockel 2011-3 gibt es ja auch nur den X99 und keinen zweiten.
Das wäre dann deutlich einfacher.



SpecialCases schrieb:


> @ Threshold - naja kollech, vielleicht kannst du dir auch vorstellen, dass es menschen gibt, die sich nicht bis ins kleinste detail mit allem auskennen und sich hier und da unsicher sind....
> ....sonst hätt ich ja auch nicht gefragt.



Was soll der Satz denn? 
Du fragst nach und ich sage dass du ein Mainboard mit zwei USB 3 Headern brauchst. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?
Wenn es sowas nur bei Z97 gibt dann kaufst du eben Z97.


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

@ rapante - vielleicht werd ich dann auf asrock z97 pro 4 wechseln !?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Das Extreme4 hat das nicht. Das sind die 3 günstigsten:
Produktvergleich MSI Z97 U3 Plus (7922-002R), MSI Z97-G55 SLI (7921-001R), ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2 (90MB0IS0-M0EAY0) | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber du kannst die USB 3 Ports des Gehäuses auch einfach als USB 2 nutzen, das tuts auch.

Oder eine usb 3 PCIe Karte:
i-tec PCE22U3, 4x USB 3.0, PCIe 2.0 x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder einen externen Card Reader:
Transcend F8 Multi-Cardreader schwarz, USB 3.0 (TS-RDF8K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ok rapante, hört sich gut an. wär dann bei € 1024. aber dann gibts nichts mehr zu meckern. 
danke dir noch ma für die mühe, auch allen anderen die mir tipps gaben. 

ich weiss das ist schwer einem halbwissenden was zu vermitteln. 

werd noch mal ein abschluss-statement geben, wenn das ding dann irgendwann ma hier steht und läuft...
...es sei denn ich hätte zwischendurch noch ein paar nervtötende fragen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Zeig nochmal deine Liste bevor du bestellst. Z Board oder Erweiterungskarte wäre die beste Möglichkeit. Wobei ich nen Card Reader etwa 3 mal im Jahr brauche und nen externen nehmen würde. 

Treshold empfiehlt diese:
SilverStone SST-EC04-P, 4x USB 3.0, PCIe 2.0 x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

das dauertn moment


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ich hatte auch immer externe, aber die Qualittät ist echt mies. Mal wurden die Karten nicht erkannt und mal wurde der Card Reader selbst nicht erkannt.
Jetzt habe ich den hier. Echt super Teil.
Akasa USB 3.0 SuperSpeed Memory Cardreader, USB 3.0 (AK-ICR-14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ASRock H97 Pro4
be quiet! Straight Power 10 500wW
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3-1600
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
Crucial M550 SATA 6GB/s
Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA 6GB/s
Nanoxia Deep Silvence 3 schwarz, gedämmt
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

das meiste bei Mindfactory,  paar sachen noch bei MIX-Comp


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

cardreader mach ich später, glaub ich, weil nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Wenn du nen externen Card Reader nimmst brauchst du aber kein teures Z Board.

Deep Silence heisst das, bis auf das 4er sind die alle für dich passend.


----------



## SpecialCases (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ja denk ich nochma drüber nach. freu mich schon auf den zusammenbau


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Mein externer Hama Cardreader leistet mir bis jetzt gute Dienste


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

hey leutz. irgendwie will ich so ne SSD drin haben. aber 128GB scheint mir echt eng. 
gibts noch jemand von euch der total drauf verzichtet?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Nur Masochisten. [emoji14]


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

da musst ich ma herzhaft lachen.


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ich glaub ich muss auch ham. 
was hast du alles bei dir da drauf?
und wirds schon eng?

hab auch noch ne 500GB SATAII


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Windows, BF4, 3 alte Games und n paar Daten, etwa 200GB frei. Hab aber auch ne 512er.^^

Dafür läuft bei mir zu 99% keine HDD, ausser ich brauch was vom Datengrab.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ich hab Spiele, Windows und das was so auf :C: draufgeknallt wird (Musik kopierte von Cd s, Fotos) und bei mir sind es noch ca. 160 GiB
Filme(120Gb) und die restliche Musik  auf der Festplatte und Backups für diverse USB Sticks auch. Vieles habe ich auch auf meiner externen Festplatte (Filme für Unterwegs). Auf der HDD sind ca. 250 GB belegt und auf der Ext. 150. Ich würde dir empfehlen, eine 2Tb HDD mal zu kaufen, da hat man echt viele Möglichkeiten. 
Gruss Dreiradsimulator


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

naja is bei mir nicht drin im moment. 
sag ma bei transfer SSD über USB3.0 oder HDD über USB3.0 bremst doch der 3.0, oder? also selbe geschwindigkeit


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ich hab ne 128GB SSD nur fürs Betriebssystem, Treiber und kleinere Arbeitsprogramme.  Spiele und Daten liegen auf Festplatten,  teilweise im RAID 0.  

Heute würde ich aber 180 oder 250GB als Haupt-SSD wählen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

SSd bremst glaube der USB, Festplatten bremst die HDD das Geschehen. Glaube USB 3 Hat einen Durchsatz von 5 Gbits also ca. 600 Mb/s. Eigentlich sollte da nix bremsen


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

hab 4 externe usb 3.0 1TB / USB 2.0 1,5TB / USB 2.0 1TB / USB 2.0 500GB (aber die macht nicht mehr lange)
im neuen noch ne 1TB und ne alte 500GB SATA 2


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Aso das reicht ja. Bei USB 2 bremst der Port


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

alles vollgeknallt mit filmen musik und natürlich den "dateien" über die man nicht spricht...


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

hmmm...dann werd ich die paar flocken mehr investieren, sonst ärger ich mich in paar wochen, weiss ich jetzt schon...


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> SSd bremst glaube der USB, Festplatten bremst die HDD das Geschehen.


Bitte WAS?!  




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Glaube  USB 3 Hat einen Durchsatz von 5 Gbits also ca. 600 Mb/s. Eigentlich  sollte da nix bremsen


Korrekt, wobei USB 3.0 in der Praxis nur 4Gbit/s nutzen kann.  Reicht  für Festplatten aber trotzdem locker aus, auch für SSDs ist das in  Ordnung.





SpecialCases schrieb:


> hmmm...dann werd ich die paar flocken mehr investieren, sonst ärger ich mich in paar wochen, weiss ich jetzt schon...



Ja, ist sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

wenns jemanden interessieren würde hätte ich noch ne "schmunzel über lachkrampf bis gift & galle spuck"-geschichte über meinen ersten ureigens erworbenen "spiele-pc"....


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

vor äonen von Jahren trug es sich zu (ungefähr 10 Jahre), dass ich urplötzlich über finanzielle mittel verfügte um mir einen halbwegs interessanten rechner zu kaufen. 
ich entschied mich für einen Fujitsu-Siemens "Volks PC", Scaleo T, glaube ich. 

Die Ausstattung: 

MB     ASUS A8N SLI
CPU  AMD x2 3800+
RAM 1 GB
GPU  7800 GTX
HDD 250GB
NT     450W
SB Audigy 2ZS

nach kurzer zeit entschied ich mich auf eine 8800GTX umzusteigen (€600 !!)
musste dafür HDD-Käfig aussparen, krasse aktion
RAM auf 3 GB (wegen XP)
dann noch CPU Wechsel auf AMD64 Opteron 185 (2x2,66) 
und das alles mit 450W NT
8800GTX 1 monat nach garantie exitus...
dann eine GTX460
ging lange zeit gut...
....bis es mir die erste HDD zerschossen hatte, weil auf der 12V-Schiene nur noch 11,7V ankamen. 
neue Festplatte, 1000 Versuche später, aber nix mehr zu machen. 
seit dem weiss ich, wie wichtig das NT ist. 
aber glück gehabt gtx 460 hat nix abgekriegt.
aber mb wahrscheinlich schon...


----------



## SpecialCases (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

wenn ich  dann die ssd drin hab muss ich erst im bios AHCI-Modus aktivieren?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ja, genau. Das sollte aktiviert sein, bevor du Windows auf der SSD installierst.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



SpecialCases schrieb:


> wenn ich  dann die ssd drin hab muss ich erst im bios AHCI-Modus aktivieren?



AHCI ist heute Standard.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Threshold schrieb:


> AHCI ist heute Standard.



Aber nicht standardmäßig aktiv.  Sollte man besser nochmal prüfen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bei meinem Msi H97 Guard Pro war es auch schon aktiv


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber nicht standardmäßig aktiv.  Sollte man besser nochmal prüfen.



ähh, doch, eigentlich schon...

Zumindest bei meinen neueren Boards (die nach WIndows7 kamen)


----------



## SpecialCases (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

naja weiss da ja schon ma bescheid. 

bin im moment noch am überlegen, ob ich meine alte SB Audigy 2 ZS da einbaue oder der 7.1 onboard nich vielleicht schon besser ist. 
werde ein 5.1 Logitech X-530 dranhängen, allerdings als 2.1.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

So toll ist der On-board Sound nicht. Die Logitech Lautsprecher sind auch alle nicht das Gelbe vom Ei


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Kannst ja mal probieren und vergleichen, hatte ich auch vor (hab auch ne Audigy 2 ZS) aber meine Graka verdeckt die PCI Slots.^^


----------



## SpecialCases (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

das logitech is eigentlich gut, nur als 5.1 haben die keine freude gebracht

hab da von was von bose im auge 
https://www.bose.de/DE/de/home-and-...omputer-speakers/companion-20-speaker-system/


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bose, Logitech und Teufel kannst du alles in die Tonne treten. Alles furchtbar und viel zu teuer.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Buy Other Sound Equipment


----------



## SpecialCases (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

mit den slots werd ich wohl keine probleme kriegen. 

aber lass ma hören, was für soundsysteme ihr geld wert sind.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Edifier hat n paar nette Sachen, richtig gut wirds dann mit Nubert, Klipsch und co. Aber auch teurer.


----------



## eXquisite (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin zwar eher Studiomäßig unterwegs, habe aber noch nie aber wirklich nie eine Consumer Marke gesehen die von einem Profi benutzt wurde. Dieser 5.1 Mist verfälscht den Klang. 
Kleiner Tipp von mir, brauchbare Subwoofer und ja nur die Subwoofer gehen bei ca. 600 Euro los - darunter zwei Lautsprecher und gut ist. Daher sind auch diese 5.1 Kompaktanlagen überwiegend Mist.

Empfehlen kann man hier JBL, KRK, Genelec , Adam und Yamaha, ansonsten hast du keinen klaren Klang. Firmen die Denon werben ja sogar mit einer Europäischen Klangabstimmung - so lächerlich.

Wenn du die Dinger auch zu anderen zwecken benutzen möchtest musst du eben im Heim Hifi Bereich schauen, dort gibbet dann viel brauchbares von z.B. Nubert, Elipson und co. diese brauchen dann aber meist ne Endstufe dazu und dann ist das ganze auch wieder eher eine Wohnzimmer Anlage.

Ich nutze aktuell selber am Rechner zwei KRK R6 in Kombination mit einer Fame Endstufe, letzere ist aber alt und die würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen, anbieten tut sich hier dann ein AMP wie z.B. Pioneer A20/A30k.

Das Problem - Lieder die schlecht klingen klingen eben auch verdammt schlecht. Wirklich guten Sound bekommst du anders aber nicht.

Interne Soundkarten sind auch nicht so der Bringer, habe ne Asus DGX 7.1 und 5.1 im Rechner, an das Interface aus einem DN-X 600 kommen beide aber nicht ran. Die DGX 5.1 klingt überraschenderweise vernünftig und sogar besser als der große Bruder.

Gruß


----------



## SpecialCases (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

hm ja das hat sich alles sehr studiomäßig angehört und vor allem nach einem zwingend erforderlichen Xtrem fetten finanziellen fundament...


----------



## SpecialCases (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Edifier macht n guten Eindruck, werd ich mal im hinterkopf behalten. auch erschwinglich, sag ich ma..


----------



## eXquisite (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Edifier ist ähnlich wie Teufel, da brummen die Subwoofer die höhen mit, meine Empfehlung: KRK Systems Rokit 5 Generation 3 Paar Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Rechts und links aufn Schreibtisch und gut ist, dazu noch Pads und fertig: the t.akustik Iso-Pad 5 Schaumstoffunterlage

Das Ding ist aber eben wie bereits von mir angedeutet, was schei** klingt klingt richtig schei**. Denn unsaubere Bässe werden nicht zum typischen Logitrööt dröhnen sondern bleiben unsaubere Bässe.


----------



## SpecialCases (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

naja die rokit5, vom frequenzbereich unten raus bisschen wenig, 45Hz, keine mitteltöner, hmm, oben raus enorm, aber sowieso nich mehr hörbar, aber wahrscheinlich sehr klar.


----------



## eXquisite (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ein Lautsprecher hat keine von - bis Herz, lediglich da fangen sie an ab zu fallen, wie stark ist eine andere Sache und ich behaupte einfach mal das die KRKs weniger abfallen als ALLE Logitech Lautsprecher. Du musst dir mal die Frequency Responses anschauen. 
Außerdem ist es was anderes ob du bis dahin vernünftigen Klang, oder tieferen bzw. höheren schlechten Klang hast.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Naja aber kaum jemand hängt sich 1000 Euro plus Lautsprecher an den Rechner, deshalb fallen Nubert und die restliche sautueren Schnittchen wohl eher nicht in die Wahl der meisten Konsumenten. Als Laie hört sich aber so ein Bassverseuchtes Logitech schon voll und rund und gut an, wie ich bei einem Kumpel ein Z506 gehört habe (HiFi Gott vergib mir) als ein 2.0.  Ich glaube bei den Rokit 5 sind die 45 Hz realitsvher als bei Logitech Subwoofer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Naja aber kaum jemand hängt sich 1000 Euro plus Lautsprecher an den Rechner, deshalb fallen Nubert und die restliche sautueren Schnittchen wohl eher nicht in die Wahl der meisten Konsumenten. Als Laie hört sich aber so ein Bassverseuchtes Logitech schon voll und rund und gut an, wie ich bei einem Kumpel ein Z506 gehört habe (HiFi Gott vergib mir) als ein 2.0.  Ich glaube bei den Rokit 5 sind die 45 Hz realitsvher als bei Logitech Subwoofer


Doch ich  KEF LS50 und Adam F7 welche ich vom Schwager der Tante behalten konnte. 

Für PC Lautsprecher würde ich maximal 400€ ausgeben (Audioengine 3+/5+ und Nubert Nupro A10/20) und zwar aktiv. 

Denn passive mit einem Verstärker zu positionieren kann bei dem einen oder anderen schnell zum Problem werden. 

Logitech ist halt wie Teufel und Bose auf den Zug der Consumergesellschaft aufgesprungen wie die meisten eben das aus dem Radio hören (Pop und co.) und da braucht man Bass und Höhen,  Mitten sind kaum vorhanden. 

@Topic wie gesagt Edifier, Nubert und Audioengine,  wenn ein Selbstbau nicht in Frage kommt. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Glückspilz. Ich kann mir das leider nicht leisten als armer Schüler, meine nächsten werden wohl welche für 130 Taler. (Microlab 5C glaube)


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

hi. hat jemand ne günstige alternative zur Seagate barracuda 1TB 7200.14? die is nämlich gerade um 50% aufgeschlagen bei Mindfactory


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



SpecialCases schrieb:


> hi. hat jemand ne günstige alternative zur Seagate barracuda 1TB 7200.14? die is nämlich gerade um 50% aufgeschlagen bei Mindfactory



Du kannst auch die WD Blue nehmen ...     Oder den Anbieter wechseln.  Die Platte hat eigentlich jeder Händler,  Standardpreis 50€.


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

die seagate kostete erst 48,39, jetzt 68,50 oder so...


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

hab jetzt heute alles bestellt, per sofortüberweisung gezahlt, aber 2 sachen sind erst ab morgen wieder lieferbar. warten und bangen. 
hoffentlich bis samstag alles geliefert....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Das wird sicher cool beim Schrauben, du schraubst doch selber?


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ja mach ich. freu mich schon wie n kleines glühwürmchen auf starkstrom...

....hoffe nur, dass auch wirklich alle kabel dabei sind, und mit den USB ports komm 
ich noch nich ganz klar....


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

das nanoxia deep silence 3 hat noch ma 1xusb2.0 und 2xusb3.0 als front. 
das asrock h97 pro4 hat 4xusb3.0 und 2xusb2.0 intern.....
....und die front kann ich dann nicht nutzen, richtig?

könnte dann aber noch ne addon für die 3 front reinhängen, oder?

ich weiss das wurde schon erklärt, aber habs nicht so ganz erfassen können


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Doch, kannst du. Das Mainboard hat einen USB 3 Header für 2 Ports und zwei USB 2 Header für je 2 Ports. Das Gehäuse belegt den USB 3 Header und einen USB 2 Header. Die externen Ports sind davon unabhängig.

Nur einen internen USB 3 Reader kriegst du nicht zusätzlich ohne Erweiterungskarte zum laufen.


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

also krieg ich so hin dann


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

hmm, krieg ich alles geregelt wenn ichs vor mir hab. 

2 artikel sind erst ab morgen wieder lieferbar, hoffe dass ich das bis samstag alles hab.

Zitat: "voraussichtlich versandfertig am 06.02.2015"


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

kann aber auch die internen nutzen und den front blind legen, oder?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Macht nicht wirklich Sinn, geht aber.


----------



## Metalic (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



SpecialCases schrieb:


> ASRock H97 Pro4
> be quiet! Straight Power 10 500wW
> Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3-1600
> ...


Das sind letztendlich die Teile geworden? Darf ich fragen was du nun bezahlt hast?


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

mit versand alles in allem € 1022,14 .

hätte auch alles günstiger gekriegt, wenn ich bei den jeweils günstigsten anbietern bestellt hätte (quasi einzeln), 
aber dementsprechend höher wären die versandkosten geworden. 
da wär ich wieder drüber gewesen


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

die eigentlich geplanten € 930 hätten schon gepasst. 
aber wollte dann doch die SSD mit drin haben...


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

...und was hältst du von dem preis/leistungs verhältnis ? @Metalic


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Wie groß ist die SSD?


----------



## Metalic (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Hätte auf etwas weniger Geld gehofft da das so ziemlich genau die Kombination ist, die ich mir die Tage auch bestellen möchte. 
Lese nur irgendwas von steigenden Hardwarepreisen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bei 90€ Differenz vermutlich 256GB.^^

Metalic, mach doch auch nen Thread auf, wir finden schon was für dich.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bei den gestiegenen Preisen musst du mit 1000€ Rechner.
Was alleine der Xeon inzwischen kostet.


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

@Thereshold - ja SSD is 256GB
@Metalic - wie sieht dein system denn aus? 
hab nur gemerkt dass bei MF die seagate von €48,xx auf €68,xx hoch is!?


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bei Mindfactory schwanken die Preise sowieso immer sehr stark.


----------



## Metalic (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Mein jetziges System ist zu alt. 
Werde auch demnächst ein eigenes Thema eröffnen. Warte nur bis ich Internet habe nach meinem Umzug.


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

bei MF hab ich auch gemerkt. bin deswegen von einer seagate auf WD blue umgestiegen


----------



## SpecialCases (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

das system, dass mir rapante empfohlen hat kann ich nur sagen, spitze...
...un mdanke deMaulwurfen


----------



## SpecialCases (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

hallo leute. habe heute letztendlich alle komponenten geliefert bekommen. 

ist schon alles montiert, verbaut und verkabelt. war doch um einiges aufwendiger als gedacht. 

naja, auf jeden fall läuft alles, bis jetzt...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bilder?


----------



## SpecialCases (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

mach ich noch. bin gerade am einrichten software und alles.


----------



## SpecialCases (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

war mir beim ersten einschalten etwas unsicher, muss ich sagen...


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Das ist normal beim ersten Mal.  Das vergeht, wenn man mehr Erfahrung bekommt


----------



## eXquisite (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Schön! Klasse das das alles glatt gelaufen ist. Der erste Zusammenbau ist immer so und auch heute noch zitter ich bei teuerer Hardware manchmal


----------



## SpecialCases (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpecialCases (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

mit der verkabelung bin ich noch nicht so glücklich


----------



## SpecialCases (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

naja, komme halt aus dem maschinenbau
kritik ist aüsserst erwünscht !


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Du könntest die ganzen übrigen Kabel in einen Laufwerkschacht stopfen.  Ansonsten sieht das aber so schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## SpecialCases (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

oh danke. war nicht sicher, ob man datenkabel und stromkabel besser getrennt hält.


----------



## SpecialCases (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

mit den 12v schienen war ich auch am überlegen. 
hab jetzt an einer die ssd und hdd zusammen, an einer sata dvd und andere quasi nur lüfter, eine cpu


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bei den Rails hast du nicht so viel Auswahl, die Sata/Molex hängen eh auf einer. 

Ich hätte die HDDs wohl mit den Anschlüssen nach hinten verbaut, sonst siehts gut aus, besser geht natürlich noch.^^

Zufrieden mit der Auswahl?


----------



## SpecialCases (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

hab halt versucht alle rails zu nutzen, nicht alles auf eine. 

mit den HDDs werd ich ma ausprobieren, bin immer froh für tipps und anregungen. 
auf der rückseite, hinter dem board, gefällt mir noch nicht so. alles so knapp zur abdeckung. 

hoffe, dass das mit der wärmeleitpaste ok ist, hab die ganze "spritze" drauf gehauen und mit ner karte glatt gestrichen, dass auch alles abgedeckt ist. 
lüfter vom alpenföhn, hab ich gesehen, machen manche auch auf die andere seite, richtung gehäuselüfter. gibt dann wohl mehr abluft. aber so wie bei mir jetzt hab ich dann abluft von beiden seiten. 
bei den rambänken hab ich noch überlegt, welche zu erst angesteuert werden. hab die jetzt so gesetzt, dass sie nicht direkt am alpenföhn-lüfter liegen.

ansonsten finde ich die auswahl bis jetzt top, auch optisch ein hingucker. vielen dank noch mal. 
aber der live-ingame-performance-test kommt noch, aber da hab ich wenig bedenken. 

im moment halt erst noch einrichterei, updates, updates, updates, oh mann, soo viele updates. naja, is ja nix neues.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Die Rails haben nicht so viel mit den Kabeln zu tun die aus dem Netzteil kommen, Rail 1 versorgt den dicken 24 Pin und die ganzen Sata/Molex, Rail 2 die CPU und Rail 3 und 4 die beiden PCIe Stecker. Kannst also auch ohne Probleme alle Laufwerke an 1 Kabel hängen. 

Wärmeleitpaste die ganze Tube? Normal reicht ein kleiner Klecks, wenn man sie dann noch verstreichen will sollte die Schrift noch durchschimmern. 

CPU Lüfter passt, RAM auch. 

Hinter dem Board hast du die Kabel imo etwas arg gebündelt, kann beim zumachen etwas schwer gehen. Das dicke ATX Kabel ist halt doch recht fett.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



SpecialCases schrieb:


> hab halt versucht alle rails zu nutzen, nicht alles auf eine.



Großartig wählen kannst du da sowieso nicht.
Alle Kabel für die Laufwerke hängen an einer Rail. Die CPU hat eine eigenen Rail und dann eben die beiden PCIe Stecker.
Es ist also egal wie du die Festplatten und SSDs anschließt. Der Strom kommt von einer Schiene.


----------



## SpecialCases (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ah ok. gut zu wissen mit den rails. 

hoffe, dass das mit der wärmeleitpaste dann nicht zu viel war !? 

als ich damals beim asus a8n sli cpu von amd64 x2 3800+ auf amd64 opteron 185 gewechselt habe war da sogar nur ein pad dabei, drauf gebabbt und fertig, mit lüfter natürlich.


----------



## SpecialCases (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

auf der packung von der r9 290 tri-x oc ist ein 750w netzteil empfohlen, gilt aber dann doch eher für MBs mit AMD prozessor, oder? 
habe selbst mal eine nt berechnung online gemacht, da kam 480w raus. 
und hab sogar generell oc angegeben.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Vergiss die Watt Zahlen auf den Kartons.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vergiss die Watt Zahlen auf den Kartons.


Denn die sind nur für Chinaböller wie Ms Tech


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Den Rechner nimmst du am besten bitte nochmal auseinander, und trägst die WLP wie hier gezeigt auf: Tutorial: WÃ¤rmeleitpaste auftragen - YouTube, ansonsten haben wir nämlich in 3 Tagen einen neuen Thread hier: "Hilfe, meine CPU wird zu heiß!". Bei der Gelegenheit kannst du auch gleich nochmal die Kabelführung überarbeiten, optimalerweise sieht es dann so aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ng/353128-gaming-800-900-a-4.html#post6837895.


----------



## SpecialCases (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ok werd ich machen, obwohl da jetzt auch keine 3mm-schicht drauf is. 

versteh aber nicht, warum die dann so viel in der spritze gehabt haben. 

kannst du noch eine paste empfehlen, oder geht auch ein pad?


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Paste ist relativ egal, theoretisch könntest du auch Nutella verwenden.  Kauf die meistgenommene. Pads würde ich eher nicht benutzen, Paste kann man besser dosieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Da hat wohl jemand den Artikel zur WLP Alternative gelesen


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Klar.. PCGH in Gefahr hat das ja aber schon vor Jahren mit Ketchup bewiesen..


----------



## SpecialCases (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ok, dann nehm ich Nutoka. Nutella is mir zu teuer...

....die nehm ich:    Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze
die geht bis 110 grad, wird wohl reichen. 

aber diesmal nur ein halbes gramm, oder so...


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



SpecialCases schrieb:


> ok, dann nehm ich Nutoka. Nutella is mir zu teuer...
> 
> ....die nehm ich:    Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze
> 
> aber diesmal nur ein halbes gramm, oder so...



Die ist gut, habe ich auch verwendet.
nimm einfach soviel, dass überall gleichmäßig hauchdünn verteilt ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Oder nen erbsengroßen Klecks in die Mitte.


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Die solltest du, bevor du sie anwendest, in eine Plastiktüte packen und in heißem Wasser erwärmen. Dann kannst die viel besser handhaben


----------



## SpecialCases (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

interessanter tip. nicht, dass die mir später wegläuft. 

ja, hab das video bei youtube gesehen, auftragen und so.  
nu, dann muss ich das ding wieder komplett zerlegen. komm leider erst am we dazu. 

werd dann auch die verkabelung noch ma überarbeiten, wollt halt beim ersten ma nich so viel kabel zwischen rückwand und abdeckung zwängen, sind ja nur 2 cm, oder so. 
gibt dann noch ma neue pix. 

gracias Alle.


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



SpecialCases schrieb:


> interessanter tip. nicht, dass die mir später wegläuft.



Solang du sie nicht gerade mit ins Nudelwasser schmeißt wirst du das nicht schaffen  

Bei mir war sie höchstens dickflüssig, also keine Angst.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Quatsch, erwärmen. Einfach einen kleinen Klecks, schön verteilen, sodass überall eine hauchdünne Schicht ist, und fertig. Der Kühler liegt ja fast black auf dem Heatspreader, die Paste soll nur sicherstellen, dass absolut überall Kontakt besteht, und nicht kleine Unebenheiten den Kontakt verhindern.


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Ja aber gerade die Gelid ist im kalten Zustand zu fest. Da kannst nicht einfach einen "kleinen Klecks, schön verteilen, sodass überall eine hauchdünne Schicht ist". Ist ja nicht schlimmes, hab ich genauso gemacht und kann auch nix passieren. Daher kein Quatsch


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Einfach mit einem Fön erwärmen, dann kannst du das auch gut verteilen.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Ja aber gerade die Gelid ist im kalten Zustand zu fest.



Hm, noch nie erlebt, dass eine WLP zu hart ist. Dann kauft anstatt der eine gescheite WLP.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Oder einfach weichklopfen.


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

War halt n Tipp. Dann probierts halt ohne


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hm, noch nie erlebt, dass eine WLP zu hart ist. Dann kauft anstatt der eine gescheite WLP.



Es gibt tatsächlich komische WLP-Konsistenzen, hab ich auch schon mal gehabt.   

Ich würde einfach eine andere besorgen. 


Zur Verteilung:  Ich ziehe immer einen Ring um den Mittelpunkt des Heatspreaders.  Dann braucht es nur noch genug Anpressdruck und alles ist gut verteilt


----------



## SpecialCases (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

ja war echt extrem unkooperativ die wlp. kotz...

...aber hat alles klappt, ohne last zieht die cpu um die 5,7W , Kern 1 max 31° , Kern 2 max 34° , Kern 3 max 38° , Kern 4 max 31°. unter vollast schau ich mir demnächst ma an. 

such jetzt nur noch verweifelt nach nem firmware update für brenner lg electronics gh24nsc0. 
schätze deswegen läuft meine GTA IV nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Bei mir ging Gta V auch nicht. Asus Brenner. Vieles versucht, klappt nix


----------



## SpecialCases (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

mein erster gedanke war: firmware dvd, aber auch nix gefunden im netz. 
läuft auch über secu rom, die hab ich sowieso schon lange gefressen. (auf der schwarzen liste!)

hab auch jetzt diverse male neu installiert. zuletzt noch ma jeden patch einzeln (von1-7), nach 1.0.4.0 lief es zwar aber ich konnte keine grafikeinstellungen ändern. 
war alles auf minium gestellt, vorab schon, bei kleinstem versuch etwas zu verstellen, kam direkt ne meldung wegen performance, würde mein system überlasten. 
Angabe Speicher 211 / 4960, oder so, doppel-kotz.

naja, deinstalliert, ecke gefeuert, abgehakt. **** you Nico Belic


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ein guter Gaming PC für € 930 ??*

Gta IV ist ein Drecksport, obwohl ein Kumpel es mal auf einem PH 2 X4/Hd 77x0 Rechner zum laufen bekommen hat


----------

